# Can TCL TVs access a USB Hard Drive over a wireless adapter?



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been looking and haven't found an answer to this- Can the TCL TVs access a centrally attached USB drive? Here's why I am asking and want to do- I have multiple TVs throughout the house and would like them all to be able to access the media on my USB HD without the need to plug the drive directly into each TV. I built a media server years ago that I ran through a PS Media server software that could stream to any device with a streaming device. Things have changed and most now use USB drive based media. Thing is it is only accessible on one TV at a time. I want all my TVs to be able to access the media from a central location. Any ideas on how to do this?


----------

